# Play Therapy



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi
I just wondered if anyone had an experience of play therapy for their adopted child. We have been recommended that our lovely DS (6) may benefit from play therapy as an attempt to help him recognise and manage his emotions and to help with his anxiety and behaviour at school.
I am more than willing to give it a try (even though we are going to have to self fund as the wait with our post adoption support is huge) but I do feel rather sceptical about it really being beneficial.
I would love to hear any positive play therapy experiences.
Thanks
Crusoe x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

No experience as yet, but the LA that has just placed our 5 year old daughter with us are funding it as part of their support package for us, I am willing to try anything that could help us.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I know Wyxie has been found it very beneficial.  I'm sure she'll comment if she sees this x x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Just a very quick reply as really pushed for time tonight.

We had play therapy for my daughter over the space of about six months until she was just over 3.  I was quite sceptical, but it made a massive difference to us.  I was really cross when it was ended just after Christmas as I feel we could have got more from it and I'm looking into whether we can try and fund it ourselves.

Wyxie xx


----------



## shaunswife (Oct 29, 2009)

I was just going through bookmarks and found this link, so glad I did! I'm mostly a lurker, but had to chime in.
We do Theraplay. Our SW was really encouraging us to use it. It was really helpful in calming Munchkin down and building a bond with DH. Now when she's upset or feeling anxious, she has a little bank of them she goes too. They're small little games, but work amazingly well.m


----------

